# Red-tailed Hawk guides explorers to a World War Two bomber crash site



## daveT (Aug 2, 2010)

Red-tailed Hawk guides explorers to a World War Two bomber crash site
Martin Marauder TB-26C, serial number 41-35182 crashed November 3rd, 1944 near the small town of Glennie Michigan in the Huron National Forest. The crash site was recently investigated and researched. The story with photos of what we found is attached. 
DaveT


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good find!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

It amazes me how quickly mother nature takes over, very cool post!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2010)

Very true vB. Good find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this! A good story.
Derek


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting story. 


Wheels


----------

